# Mr. Aqua 11.4g for crypts



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So I'll be starting a 11.4g Mr. Aqua very soon which will soon be in my signature. I'm about 70% sure that I wanna go with crypts since theyre low maintenance, easy, cool, and pretty much care free. So my original option of 36W Archaea PC lamps will be too much. So I was wondering if these will be enough: http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_74&products_id=666 
If not maybe the 45cm ones?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That LED light uses very tiny, low power LEDs, which aren't nearly as efficient at today's 3 watt LEDs. I doubt that it will be enough light to grow plants.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So would these  work? Or these


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

jkan0228 said:


> So would these  work? Or these


The power compact light will for sure work, although it may be too much for crypts?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea that's what I thought. They have another 13W but I think that's a little less maybe 2 of the 13's?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree on getting the PC. I would just mount it higher to overcome any overlighting issue. Use Hoppy's sticky on PAR to figure out where to place.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well since they have twin lamps, would you count that as 2 bulbs?


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> So would these  work? Or these


Well I just bought the 45cm Archaea LED fixture for my 10g rimless. I'll let you know if it works for plants. I saw a small one on a nicely planted tank at Neptune Aquatics. I love the look. It says it's for plants and since I'm going Low Tech I'm gonna try it.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Coursair said:


> Well I just bought the 45cm Archaea LED fixture for my 10g rimless. I'll let you know if it works for plants. I saw a small one on a nicely planted tank at Neptune Aquatics. I love the look. It says it's for plants and since I'm going Low Tech I'm gonna try it.


Well it's from ADA so it has to be for plants!!! Lol yes please do share you experience. 

Currently debating between the 27W or the 45cm LED


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Well since they have twin lamps, would you count that as 2 bulbs?


No they are considered one.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like the PC Lamont would give me around medium light if I placed it close to the surface.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Did you consider this? http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Do...36R4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1315951169&sr=8-2

I have that light on my Mr Aqua 11.4g long tank, it fits really nicely, and is more than enough light. I have mine about 8 inches above the tank, and can grow HC, UG and many other high light plants (at the moment, I raised the light even more, and lowered the photo period, because I'm using the tank for CRS, and not too many plants, no co2, but I would recommend the Marineland double bright,.. it's beautiful.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I already got the 27W and that would be a bit out of my price range, plus, this tank will just be crypts


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

the archaea led's will indeed grow plants, esp. crypts. I've tested it, it is very low light but enough for crypts. Yes they aren't as efficient as the 3 watt crees but if you're only doing crypts you'll be fine. the only issue is if in the future you want to do some plants that require more light you may find that you don't have enough.

You'll probably want to go with the largest one though to get enough spread. 

Here's a tank I set up at my lfs, it uses the medium one, uh 30 cm and it barely reaches the end of this 6 gal tank. This was when the tank had been running for about a week, it's super over grown now, even has stems in the back


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I probably won't since high light plants would require more CO2 and Ferts and more CO2 and ferts isn't all that good with CRS :tongue:


----------



## RonPaul (Jul 10, 2011)

Coursair, How did the 45cm Archaea LED fixture work out for you? Is it growing your plants and how do you like the color of the light it puts out?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Can't wait to see your 11.4 progress.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's already planted!!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

pics? :O


----------

